
Scientists cast doubt on the uncertainty principle (2012) - joeyespo
http://www.rdmag.com/news/2012/09/scientists-cast-doubt-uncertainty-principle
======
herbig
Why does every article on that site say "Advertisement" at the top? Makes me
skeptical of everything there.

~~~
DerekL
I'm sure that that word refers to the banner ad underneath it, not the entire
page.

~~~
herbig
OH. Adblock Plus to the rescue. They should really look at their site with
that on because the whole thing looks like a scam site.

------
officialjunk
the actual publication is a little less cryptic:
[http://prl.aps.org/abstract/PRL/v109/i10/e100404](http://prl.aps.org/abstract/PRL/v109/i10/e100404)

basically, the uncertainty principle still stands. what is being questioned is
the application of the uncertainty principle to describe the relationship
between measurement and the disturbance it creates, which has never been
proven, but is commonly taught as an application.

~~~
mathattack
Thanks! This makes some sense. It's basically saying that the uncertainty (if
it still exists) is caused by something else than a disturbance from
measurement?

~~~
officialjunk
It's not saying the uncertainty is from something else, but just the
relationship of how much disturbance there is from a measurement is not fully
understood and is not accurately described by the uncertainty principle.

------
mathattack
Can any physicists comment on the article?

~~~
officialjunk
done. i'm not a physicist by trade, but i did my university studies in
physics.

------
ithinkso
[http://quanta.ws/ojs/index.php/quanta/article/view/14](http://quanta.ws/ojs/index.php/quanta/article/view/14)
Here is an explanation that weak measurements does not contradict the
Heisenberg principle.

